# My People at the tractor show photo assignment



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

I had three assignments this day. I decided to add one of my own that may help me for my street shooting. Goal was to get at least three elements, get in close, frame good. Project from Hedgecoe book. Note, all converted in camera, no edits,  one crop (square one) just scale downed in Gimp. 18-55 OIS on an XT2. Poor light conditions, very slow shutter speeds.

1. First shot, forgot to turn off my focus assist lamp. I new it right away as she knew I was taking a picture of her pretty self. Elements: kid looking to buy, pretty salesperson, ex-prez's.





2. Elements: Guy taking break, Unusual seat / gesture, tractor




3. Elements: Intense interested man, movement from hit and miss motors, American Flag. Added bonus was the depth of running motors. 



4. Elements: two men, hand gesture, tractor parts, deep conversation. 



5. Elements: May have failed here but I just like the look of the super nice old man.




6. Elements: Old man, back drop, car to left




7. Old  farmer, serious, gesture, tractor,
sign. Believe it or not, the guy didn't know I was taking a pic of him, we started talking after.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2017)

Great set; another winner!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Great set; another winner!


Thanks John


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2017)

Some good grabs at the show. Shots 3,4,6,and 7 FTW!


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Mar 19, 2017)

I enjoyed these. You caught some good scenes. 

Mostly I focused on the shot of the old man..that's what got me to thinking about ageing and mortality.

I also really like tractors.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> I enjoyed these. You caught some good scenes.
> 
> Mostly I focused on the shot of the old man..that's what got me to thinking about ageing and mortality.
> 
> I also really like tractors.


Thanks. I like the old farmers, they seem to like me too. I am starting to be recognized in the tractor show circles. Not as a great photographer but just a guy that likes being there. I had a few come up to me or remembered me from a previous show, pretty cool.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 19, 2017)

#2 and #7 are my favs.  The wide angle of #2 brings a ton of context to the image.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 20, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> #2 and #7 are my favs.  The wide angle of #2 brings a ton of context to the image.



Thanks Gary!     GO BLUE!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2017)

ronlane said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good deal. I've always liked McNally's on-line video presentations.  You did a good job of balancing the flash and the visble ambient light in the first shot: the light ficxtures and the lighting from behind where the flash struck are show believably and well-exposed.
> ...





jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > #2 and #7 are my favs.  The wide angle of #2 brings a ton of context to the image.
> ...



Going up against my Ducks!

_Go Big Green!_


----------



## denada (Mar 21, 2017)

#7 is my favorite. there's depth to the expression and posture (one hand on his tractor) you captured.


----------

